# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  postepowanie fizjoterapeutyczne w dnie moczanowej??

## wiolka358

Witam,pisze wlasnie prace licencjacka na temat postepowania fizjoterapeutycznego w dnie moczanowej,potrzebuje  ksiazek na ten temat,i jak nawiecej informacji o fizjoterapii,jakie mozna wykonywac zabiegi ,cwicznia itd Bardzo prosilabym o pomoc  w tym temacie.
Pozdrawaiam

----------

